# Απάτη: Προσφέρουν 3.000 ευρώ μισθό (με διπλασιασμό σε δυο βδομάδες)



## Alexandra (May 7, 2014)

Μου ήρθε στο email μου το παρακάτω μήνυμα. Η διεύθυνση email από την οποία ήρθε είναι [email protected], και δεν έχει υπογραφή ούτε τίτλο στο μήνυμα, τo δε όνομα είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτο στο Γκουγκλ. Είναι προφανές ότι το επόμενο βήμα είναι να ζητήσουν λεφτά ή/και αριθμούς τραπεζικών λογαριασμών. Δεν επιθυμώ να ανοίξω κουβέντα μαζί τους, αλλά όποιος θέλει να τους γράψει, ας μας πληροφορήσει τι του απάντησαν. Ή όποιος ξέρει για τη συγκεκριμένη απάτη, ας μας φωτίσει κι εμάς.

Η εταιρεία προσφέρει διάφορες υπηρεσίες, αλλά 4 είναι οι βασικοί άξονες : Λογιστική, Οικονομικές Υπηρεσίες, Επενδυτικές Υπηρεσίες και Υπηρεσίες Προμηθειών. Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια ξεκινήσαμε να προσφέρουμε Υπηρεσίες Προμηθειών σε μικρές και μεσαίες επιχειρήσεις . Αυτό μας βοήθησε να αυξήσουμε το πελατολόγιό μας, όχι μόνο στην Αμερική αλλά σε όλο τον κόσμο. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε αρκετούς πελάτες στην Ελλάδα , αλλά όχι τόσους ακόμα, ώστε να ανοίξουμε γραφεία της εταιρείας. 
Ψάχνουμε λοιπόν για Διευθυντές Περιφερειών στην Ελλάδα.
Ακολουθεί μια μικρή περιγραφή της θέσης:
Κύρια οφέλη:
- Δωρεάν εκπαίδευση
- Προπαρασκευαστική περίοδος 2 εβδομάδων (με μισθό)
- Μερική ή Ολική Απασχόληση
- Εργασία με φιλική και ευγενική Ομάδα 
- *Πληρωμή άμεσα και καθημερινά *
Βασικές Υποχρεώσεις:
- Προώθηση εγγράφων από τα Κεντρικά σε πελάτες
- Προώθηση πληρωμών πελατών στα Κεντρικά
- Συχνά θα κληθείτε να έχετε το ρόλο του Μυστικού Επισκέπτη
- Συχνά θα εργασθείτε σε θέματα προώθησης εμπορίου (marketing)
*Ο μισθός από την αρχή θα είναι 3000,00 ευρώ μηνιαία και μετά την προπαρασκευαστική περίοδο των 2 εβδομάδων θα τον διπλασιάσουμε .*
Αν σας ενδιαφέρει η θέση, μη διστάσετε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου με e-mail. Θα σας στείλω την πλήρη Περιγραφή της Εργασίας.
Με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου
Τμήμα Ανθρώπινου Δυναμικού​


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2014)

Πρόκειται για διορθωμένη μετάφραση από Google Translate. Φαίνεται από τα κενά διαστήματα πριν από σημεία στίξης. (Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απάτη. Απάτη είναι να σου προσφέρουν σήμερα αρχικό μηνιάτικο 3.000 ευρώ και, αμέσως μετά, 6.000.  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

*08-05-2014: Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ενημερώνει τους χρήστες του διαδικτύου για την αποφυγή εξαπάτησής τους, από απατηλό – παραπλανητικό e-mail, προσφοράς ευκαιριών απασχόλησης και θέσεων εργασίας*

ΑΡΧΗΓΕΙΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑΣ

Αθήνα, 8 Μαΐου 2014 

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

Η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ενημερώνει τους χρήστες του διαδικτύου για την αποφυγή εξαπάτησής τους, από απατηλό – παραπλανητικό e-mail, προσφοράς ευκαιριών απασχόλησης και θέσεων εργασίας

Από τη Διεύθυνση Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας, ανακοινώνεται ότι το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα διακινείται μέσω Διαδικτύου, απατηλό - παραπλανητικό μήνυμα ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου (e-mail), με το οποίο προσφέρονται δήθεν ευκαιρίες απασχόλησης και θέσεις εργασίας (σε διευθυντικά πόστα), ακόμη και στη χώρα μας, με υψηλές αποδοχές.

Η Διεύθυνση Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος ενημερώνει τους χρήστες του διαδικτύου, ότι αυτού του είδους τα μηνύματα έχουν ως σκοπό να πείσουν με απατηλό τρόπο («ψάρεμα»), όσους αναζητούν εργασία, να αποστείλουν:


είτε τα προσωπικά τους στοιχεία και δεδομένα (ταυτότητα, διαβατήριο, αριθμό φορολογικού μητρώου - Α.Φ.Μ. κ.λπ.)
είτε προσωπικά τους οικονομικά δεδομένα (αριθμούς τραπεζικών λογαριασμών, προσωπικούς κωδικούς (ΡΙΝ numbers), αριθμούς πιστωτικών καρτών, πληροφορίες καρτών ΑΤΜ κ.λπ.)
είτε να ζητηθεί να προκαταβάλουν ένα ποσό προκειμένου να καταλάβουν τη δήθεν προσφερόμενη θέση εργασίας. Μάλιστα στην τελευταία περίπτωση ζητούν τα χρηματικά ποσά να αποστέλλονται μέσω εταιρειών ταχυμεταφοράς χρημάτων και όχι μέσω τραπεζικών λογαριασμών.

Με αφορμή τη διακίνηση του εν λόγω μηνύματος (email), παρακαλούνται οι πολίτες να είναι ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί στην περίπτωση που λάβουν, μέσω του διαδικτύου, τέτοιου είδους μηνύματα, για την αποφυγή πιθανής εξαπάτησης .

Επιπλέον, η Διεύθυνση Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος συστήνει και προτρέπει τους χρήστες του διαδικτύου να μην αποστέλλουν προσωπικά δεδομένα ή οικονομικά στοιχεία σε άγνωστα άτομα και να διασταυρώνουν την ύπαρξη των εταιρειών, που προσφέρουν τις θέσεις εργασίας και να επικοινωνούν με αυτές, ώστε να επαληθεύουν το περιεχόμενο των αγγελιών.

Ειδικότερα, συνιστάται:


Να διασταυρώνετε τα στοιχεία κάθε ενδεχόμενου εργοδότη, επαγγελματία ή γραφείου εύρεσης εργασίας και μέσω δεύτερης πηγής ή του τηλεφωνικού καταλόγου και στη συνέχεια να απευθύνεστε στον εργοδότη απευθείας.
Να μην εμπιστεύεστε όσους, μέσω διαδικτύου, σας ζητούν χρήματα εκ των προτέρων για να σας βρουν δουλειά ή να σας προσφέρουν μια θέση εργασίας.
Ποτέ να μην δεχθείτε να πληρώσετε για "αποκλειστικές" πληροφορίες για θέσεις εργασίας ή για να πάρετε κάποια συγκεκριμένη θέση.
Να αξιολογούνται προσεκτικά τα στοιχεία επαφής, που δίνονται σε αγγελίες εργασίας μέσω διαδικτύου ή σε σχετικά e-mail και να προσέχετε εάν υπάρχουν ανορθογραφίες ή κάποια διεύθυνση e-mail που δεν αναφέρει το όνομα της εταιρείας. Επίσης να δίνεται προσοχή στη σύνταξη του κειμένου, όπου εάν υπάρχουν πολλά ορθογραφικά λάθη και άλλες ανακρίβειες, αυτό αποτελεί συνηθισμένη ένδειξη που παραπέμπει σε ψεύτικη αγγελία εργασίας.
Να πληκτρολογούνται οι διευθύνσεις των ιστοσελίδων (URL) στον περιηγητή (browser) αντί να χρησιμοποιείτε υπερσυνδέσμους (links) όταν ελέγχετε τις πηγές των θέσεων εργασίας.
Να δημιουργήσετε διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και έναν λογαριασμό για όλες τις μη προσωπικές επικοινωνίες σας.
Να δίνετε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή όταν απευθύνεστε σε εταιρείες που βρίσκονται έξω από τη Χώρα μας ή γίνεστε αποδέκτης μηνυμάτων από φερόμενες εταιρείες του εξωτερικού.

Εάν κάποια «ευκαιρία» ή θέση εργασίας υπόσχεται υπερβολικά υψηλές αποδοχές, οι οποίες μάλιστα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα διπλασιαστούν, μάλλον πρόκειται για παραπλανητικό - απατηλό μήνυμα. το οποίο πρέπει να ελεγχθεί.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι για ανάλογα περιστατικά, οι πολίτες μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με τη Διεύθυνση Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος στα ακόλουθα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας:

Τηλεφωνικά στους αριθμούς 11012 και 210-6476464
Στέλνοντας e-mail στα [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να φροντίζουν να περνάει μια τέτοια προειδοποίηση και από τις ειδήσεις της τηλεόρασης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

Το είδα σε πολλούς ειδησεογραφικούς ιστότοπους, υποθέτω ότι θα έχει πάει σε όλους τους αστυνομικούς συντάκτες. Από εκεί και πέρα...


----------

